# Kingdom Come: Deliverance - Easter Egg



## VipersStrike21 (25. Februar 2018)

Weiß zufällig jemand worauf dieses Easter Egg, südöstlich von Rattay im Wald gelegen, anspielen soll? 

Es zeigt einen Baumstamm, der wie ein Mensch (oder Ent?^^) Extrimitäten besitzt. Die vermeintlichen Beine sind mit Stiefeln bekleidet und eine Axt steckt im "Bauch". Zwischen Axt und Baumstamm klemmt etwas wie ein kleines Fleischstück von der Größe eines Herzens, ohne dass es jedoch als solches zu erkennen wäre.

Wer es sich selbst mal anschauen will, wird dort außerdem mit einem Sack ziemlich wertvoller Gütern belohnt. Stellt euch einfach vor, ich hätte das dort für euch deponiert. 
Bei Bedarf kann ich auch nochmal einen Screenshot der Position hinzufügen.

Falls noch jemand von euch Easter Eggs gefunden hat, könnt ihr sie gerne ebenfalls anfügen und den Beitrag als Sammelthread nutzen.
Viel Spaß beim Erkunden!


----------



## TheSinner (1. März 2018)

Ich muss noch dringend den "Lu Dice" finden, Ci und Fer hab ich schon... dann gehts ab ins Wirtshaus und die drei Würfel werden ausgepackt. Ich hoff ja sehr auf ein Easter Egg wenn ich dann drei sechsen würfle...


----------



## Spassbremse (1. März 2018)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Ich muss noch dringend den "Lu Dice" finden, Ci und Fer hab ich schon... dann gehts ab ins Wirtshaus und die drei Würfel werden ausgepackt. Ich hoff ja sehr auf ein Easter Egg wenn ich dann drei sechsen würfle...



Es gibt ja auch noch den "Himmlischen" und den "Dreifaltigkeits"-Würfel... ob man die mischen sollte?


----------

